# Who is hitting Tuckermans this year



## powhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

I know there is a bunch on this board that go up  all the time. Myself...Did it last year for the first time, and cant wait to do it again.  Last year JP and myself drove up in the morning hiked/skied it and drove back.  This year prob gonna stay over.. Thinking in early may this year

steveo


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm thinking early April this year, would like to ski down Sherbourne trail to the parking lot end of day. Last year did it late April and the bottom half was already closed. You'd love it, great bumps!


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2009)

This is on my list... but I don't believe I'm ready yet. Maybe next year.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I'm thinking early April this year, would like to ski down Sherbourne trail to the parking lot end of day. Last year did it late April and the bottom half was already closed. You'd love it, great bumps!



That is the main trail that takes ya  to hojos???   wow maybe earlier is better!!

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thinking about it.  I would have to drive up after lax practice one day and hike the next morning.  Very interested with my AT setup.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

powhunter said:


> That is the main trail that takes ya  to hojos???   wow maybe earlier is better!!
> 
> steveo



No that's actually from hojos back to the parking lot. I did that with 60 pounds on my back, guess how many falls I took?


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Thinking about it.  I would have to drive up after lax practice one day and hike the next morning.  Very interested with my AT setup.



Nice way to crowbar a lax comment in. 2knees would be proud.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Thinking about it.  I would have to drive up after lax practice one day and hike the next morning.  Very interested with my AT setup.



Maybe someone will correct me, but don't believe you AT equipment will work too good at tux.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Maybe someone will correct me, but don't believe you AT equipment will work too good at tux.



you mean i would have to hike up the old fashioned way?  ;-)  just looking to get out for the adventure, not to worried about what gear i am on.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> you mean i would have to hike up the old fashioned way?  ;-)  just looking to get out for the adventure, not to worried about what gear i am on.



Since I'm not an AT guy, not sure, but that's my impression.

Trail up:






And Tux (might be a bit of tilt on this shot, but if that is the case, not much):





One of the easier runs off to the side of Tux, Hillmans:


----------



## danny p (Feb 26, 2009)

i'd like to hit it up. if we get a group together, i would try my best be there since I wouldn't do it solo.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Feb 26, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Maybe someone will correct me, but don't believe you AT equipment will work too good at tux.



AT gear is the best possible way to go. Alpine gear will of course do but you'll pay the price all day carriyng all your extra crap.....

What the hell do you think Alpine touring is anyway. If you want to skin up to ski the upper snowfield there really is now other choice...that I'd be willing to do anyway;-)


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, and I can't wait!


----------



## roark (Feb 26, 2009)

AT gear is lighter (so better if you're carrying it on your back), and when there is still snow on the trail can be used to skin up rather than hike. So long as it's capable on the downhill (and pretty much all AT setups are) much mo betta than schleping up the heavy stuff. My shoulders hurt for a couple days after carrying up my M666's and comp 120's.

I will definitely try to get up while the sherbie is still open this year (and preferably when I can skin up the TR trail as well). GoS is on he short list as well.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 26, 2009)

This might be my first use of my new gear in a real touring setting. Just not the first weekend in April, I've got a bump comp to embarrass myself at.


----------



## sLoPeS (Feb 26, 2009)

I have said it for many years, "this is the year".........well, im saying it again and making it happen.  i need to buy a bigger pack, but other than that im ready to get up there.  its gonna be one of those special days when it happens.  im not sure ill be able to sleep the night before.  the pilgramage is quickly approaching...


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

roark said:


> AT gear is lighter (so better if you're carrying it on your back), and when there is still snow on the trail can be used to skin up rather than hike. So long as it's capable on the downhill (and pretty much all AT setups are) much mo betta than schleping up the heavy stuff. My shoulders hurt for a couple days after carrying up my M666's and comp 120's.
> 
> I will definitely try to get up while the sherbie is still open this year (and preferably when I can skin up the TR trail as well). GoS is on he short list as well.




Once again, don't do AT so I don't know what I'm talking about. I imagine it would be good going up Tux trail to Hojo's when there is still good coverage. But I imagine it wouldn't be too useful after that?


----------



## sLoPeS (Feb 26, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Once again, don't do AT so I don't know what I'm talking about. I imagine it would be good going up Tux trail to Hojo's when there is still good coverage. But I imagine it wouldn't be too useful after that?



i could be wrong here, but after doing my homework.........you can skin up the sherbie, but the tux trail is for hiking only.  if i had an AT setup, i would def use it to get up to the ravine floor.  skis and boots weigh a good amount, so not having to carry them makes it much better.  from there u have to boot pack it up to the top.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nice way to crowbar a lax comment in. 2knees would be proud.



i will be bringing that crowbar to sundown tomorrow.  watch your back man...


----------



## powhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

severine said:


> This is on my list... but I don't believe I'm ready yet. Maybe next year.



You did pretty good on the "hike a bike last summer"  for me the hiking was the roughest part...just kinda traversed the headwall like a sally

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i will be bringing that crowbar to sundown tomorrow.  watch your back man...



will you be there before or after lax practice?


booo YAH


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

The hiking is the easy part, the skiing a bit more on the tough side. Carrie, if you don't believe you'd be up to skiing, it's worthwhile going just for the circus atmosphere and to scope out for future possibility. My wife will go this year, but will not ski.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> will you be there before or after lax practice?
> 
> 
> booo YAH



no lax practice tomorrow.  season starts march 23.  although the booster club is sponsoring a conditioning camp the week before.  lookout for pomperaug lax this year!!!!  i have 5 sr. defensmen to work with this year.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2009)

you need to wear one of these the next time you ski.







you'd still look less ridiculous then Brians pearly white golf visor special.....:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> you need to wear one of these the next time you ski.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that helmet came out around 1995.  helmet styling has come a long way since then.    

our hats for my club team look like this but in dark green and black with a sticker/logo of a bearded clam...






ps - maybe i can wear it for bump or bust II?


----------



## Angus (Feb 26, 2009)

you can hike or skin up the tuckerman's trail which starts at the amc ctr but it's pretty well packed down.

But you can skin up the sherbie - it seems to be allowed - every time I've asked someone coming up while I'm going down that's what they claim! the sherbie terminates at the amc ctr too. it's a fun trail.

I hiked up and skied down last year mid-april early in the am and just kept my ski boots on and drove over to wildcat for a great day of spring skiing.

with day light, you can definitely ski at wildcat, hump it up after 4 and be back down with sun light to spare if you're in good shape. couldn't convince my son to do that last year!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2009)

i know steve likes to "stay on point" so i apologize for the hijack.

I'd like to but i know, absolutely know, i wont do it.  I dont like physical excercise.


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 26, 2009)

*Joe Dodge Lodge*

I'm planning on doing Gulf of Slides and Tucks April 2&3 staying at the Joe Dodge Lodge.

Had a great time skiing GOS last season. It was almost like skiing out west.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd like to do it, but it's not even a consideration before lift serviced is over. And once that happens, I might be thinking about the MTB more than skiing. You never know though. I wasn't planning to hike Hunter in the fall either.


----------



## Marc (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll be going up several times, as I'm sure Austin will... though on the weekends that will see a lot of traffic at Tuckerman, I'll most likely be at GoS, GG or Monroe.  And I'd really like to do Oakes this year too.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> i know steve likes to "stay on point" so i apologize for the hijack.
> 
> I'd like to but i know, absolutely know, i wont do it.  I dont like physical excercise.



ya gonna MTB this year??

steveo


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

powhunter said:


> ya gonna MTB this year??
> 
> steveo



Did you leave a bud under the bunk?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2009)

powhunter said:


> ya gonna MTB this year??
> 
> steveo




absolutely, preferably downhill only.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> absolutely, just have no plans to win the ironlung contest .....



even with Grassi?  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> absolutely, preferably downhill only.....



Is July 1 the over/under on whether that bike totally blows up?


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll hopefully be up with Austin a few times this Spring.


----------



## amf (Feb 26, 2009)

Friday before the pentathlon.... thinking of GOS the day of the event.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> even with Grassi?  :lol:



i am far from my days of college athletics.  but i do think i have a slight cardio edge on 2knees.  these lungs are polluted but strong.


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2009)

andyzee said:


> The hiking is the easy part, the skiing a bit more on the tough side. Carrie, if you don't believe you'd be up to skiing, it's worthwhile going just for the circus atmosphere and to scope out for future possibility. My wife will go this year, but will not ski.


Is she going to hike up and then down?

I'm thinking back to last May when the Divas tried to convince me to go down Montezuma Bowl at A-basin. So I made my way over, looked over the lip, froze up and decided there was no way in hell I was going down it. Ability-wise, I could probably have handled that (and Tucks). But I think I still have mental roadblocks I need to get past first.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i am far from my days of college athletics.  but i do think i have a slight cardio edge on 2knees.  these lungs are polluted but strong.




i think he was referring to reefer madness. you know.....puffing nuggets, pulling tubes, poking smot, gettin high high high.

that shit is bad for you.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> i think he was referring to reefer madness. you know.....puffing nuggets, pulling tubes, poking smot, gettin high high high.
> 
> that shit is bad for you.



so so bad.... that reminds me, i need to go uhhhhhhhh ummmmm take the dogs out and enjoy some blueberries.  back in 5.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

severine said:


> Is she going to hike up and then down?
> 
> I'm thinking back to last May when the Divas tried to convince me to go down Montezuma Bowl at A-basin. So I made my way over, looked over the lip, froze up and decided there was no way in hell I was going down it. Ability-wise, I could probably have handled that (and Tucks). But I think I still have mental roadblocks I need to get past first.



The plan was for her to hike both ways. But if we do it when Sherbourne is open, she may bring her skis to ski back from the bowl, she will not ski the bowl itself. Sherbourne is a relatively easy trail, with the bumps, it would probably be an intermediate trail at most resorts.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 26, 2009)

severine said:


> So I made my way over, looked over the lip, froze up and decided there was no way in hell I was going down it. Ability-wise, I could probably have handled that (and Tucks). But I think I still have mental roadblocks I need to get past first.



One thing about Tucks is that it doesn't happen that way - since you hike up what you're going to ski down, you can pretty much stop, gear up, and ski down from whatever point starts to exceed your comfort level.

(assuming that spot is safe to stand on, of course)


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

MichaelJ said:


> One thing about Tucks is that it doesn't happen that way - since you hike up what you're going to ski down, you can pretty much stop, gear up, and ski down from whatever point starts to exceed your comfort level.
> 
> (assuming that spot is safe to stand on, of course)



Please you will not climb to the lip. :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Feb 26, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> i could be wrong here, but after doing my homework.........you can skin up the sherbie, but the tux trail is for hiking only.  if i had an AT setup, i would def use it to get up to the ravine floor.  skis and boots weigh a good amount, so not having to carry them makes it much better.  from there u have to boot pack it up to the top.



You can skin up either trail.  Skin up the Tucks trail though since people skinning up the Sherbie annoy me.  Plus the Tucks trail is an easier skin.




Marc said:


> I'll be going up several times, as I'm sure Austin will... though on the weekends that will see a lot of traffic at Tuckerman, I'll most likely be at GoS, GG or Monroe.  And I'd really like to do Oakes this year too.



Yeah, I really don't have much interest in being up in Tucks on busy weekends.  Maybe on weekend in April when I try to ski all the classic difficult routes in one day, but that's basically it.  

Weekends are for exploring the further reaches of the Presis.  Mostly hiking up the westside then wandering out from there.


But if you guys get an AZ day going this spring I'll probably join.  $2 for every pound of your junk I carry.   That way I can cancel out the price of driving up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 26, 2009)

me me me me me...probably just a day trip..maybe the weekend after Easter..


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> me me me me me...probably just a day trip..maybe the weekend after Easter..



Day trip to tux, good luck with that one :-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 26, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Day trip to tux, good luck with that one :-D



What leave PA at midnight..get there at 8AM..hike to the top of Mount Washington...ski to the bottom..drive home and write a TR when I get back..want to carpool????


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll put myself down as a maybe.  I'd like to, but I definitely don't have 'core' enough hiking boots nor a pack I can strap my skis too.  Questionable whether I purchase those items before spring comes.  

I'm not going after it like Andyzee with enough gear to hike everest, but I ain't goin' ghetto either....well, maybe a blunt :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> ....well, maybe a blunt :lol:



+4 or 5


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll put myself down as a maybe.  I'd like to, but I definitely don't have 'core' enough hiking boots nor a pack I can strap my skis too.  Questionable whether I purchase those items before spring comes.
> 
> I'm not going after it like Andyzee with enough gear to hike everest, but I ain't goin' ghetto either....well, maybe a blunt :lol:



You bring the blunts, I'll lend you a pack.


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 26, 2009)

awf170 said:


> $2 for every pound of your junk I carry.   That way I can cancel out the price of driving up.



Sounds like a good plan... put me on the list haha


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 26, 2009)

I am in per usual. April mid-week only and then a few times all the way until the late June or early July annual suffer fest.



andyzee said:


> Maybe someone will correct me, but don't believe you AT equipment will work too good at tux.


Consider yourself corrected. TRT trail lasts longer for skinning than Sherburne lasts for skiing.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I am in per usual. April mid-week only and then a few times all the way until the late June or early July annual suffer fest.
> 
> 
> Consider yourself corrected. TRT trail lasts longer for skinning than Sherburne lasts for skiing.



And I agree, just depends on the time of season. This thread started with talk of May.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 26, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> i could be wrong here, but after doing my homework.........you can skin up the sherbie, but the tux trail is for hiking only.  if i had an AT setup, i would def use it to get up to the ravine floor.  skis and boots weigh a good amount, so not having to carry them makes it much better.  from there u have to boot pack it up to the top.


Vice versa. Skin up TRT, not the Sherbie. No skiing down the TRT though. You can skin to the Ravine while the snow lasts. I would saw approximately once you can no longer skin from Pinkham to HoJos all the way you probably can't skin from HoJos to the ravine anymore. That section of trail is WAY better on skins though, early April rules.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 26, 2009)

awf170 said:


> But if you guys get an AZ day going this spring I'll probably join.  $2 for every pound of your junk I carry.   That way I can cancel out the price of driving up.


If it is after skinning is no longer possible, I claim first dibs. I will gladly pay $30 bucks to not have to carry my big foot boots.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> +4 or 5



+ 8


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 27, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I am in per usual. April mid-week only and then a few times all the way until the late June or early July annual suffer fest.



How does April 2 & 3 look for you?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 27, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> How does April 2 & 3 look for you?


I can let you know on April 1st. All depends on the weather and conditions.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 27, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> If it is after skinning is no longer possible, I claim first dibs. I will gladly pay $30 bucks to not have to carry my big foot boots.



That will suck.  I was hoping I would able to skin + carry someone skis and boots.  But seeing that I basically have no money I will gladly find a way to make this work.  Just watching me suffer will be worth the $30 alone.  Let me guess, you're going to bring your alpine boots?





Let's see how much gear you guys can load me up with.  If I'm able to skin from the base I would be willing to carry someones skis + boots + maybe another pair of boots if they're small enough.


----------



## roark (Feb 27, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Let's see how much gear you guys can load me up with.


Beer seems like the obvious choice. Pony keg. :beer:
Even better is the irony of you being too young to have any!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 27, 2009)

roark said:


> Beer seems like the obvious choice. Pony keg. :beer:
> Even better is the irony of you being too young to have any!



One keg will break his legs! :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Feb 27, 2009)

roark said:


> Beer seems like the obvious choice. Pony keg. :beer:
> Even better is the irony of you being too young to have any!



65 pounds... I think I'll pass.  I could probably get it up to the bowl in about 3 hours but would be in no condition to ski.  Though it would make more money then working the day.  Is there like a half pony keg?  I think I could manage that.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 27, 2009)

Tux is most definitely in my plans this year. I may do a short trip in mid March just to get my legs under me. Since I'll be going solo, it'll probably be just a Little Headwall to Sherbie run. As the lift served season winds down, I'm hoping to do GOS, Hillmans and perhaps other parts of Mt. Washington.

I believe that the traffic rules are: Tuckerman Ravine Trail going up either hiking or on skins and Sherburne going down on skis or boards. It makes sense. I have had several incidents where I'm rounding down a bend on the Sherburne only to see someone coming up. It's worse when the visibility is bad because you're right on top of the hiker (it's not as if hikers have cowbells on them). Also, I've seen a few yahoos try to ski down the TRT and slalom around hikers. Not a good thing!

This is a backcountry area and we need to be extra cautious because patrol is not just a hut away. Please do your fellow skiers and riders a favor and don't go up the down escalator.  

skidmarks, I'm interested in GOS in early April. Always wanted to do it but I needed a second. Let me know if you need company. 

grassi21, in early April, if the snow on the bottom hasn't melted, you can probably skin from Pinkham to HoJo's and then bootpack it from there into the bowl. However, your set-up is on the heavy side of things so be prepared to sweat it a bit and switch to hiking. I suggest skinning around Magic to get a feel for the equipment before doing Tux. 

andyzee, need company again on this epic journey?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 27, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> andyzee, need company again on this epic journey?



Yes sir, always a pleasure!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 27, 2009)

awf170 said:


> $2 for every pound of your junk I carry.   That way I can cancel out the price of driving up.




wow, this may change my mind about the whole thing.

For $200, i could get a piggyback up the whole thing.  :lol:


----------



## kingslug (Feb 28, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Yes sir, always a pleasure!



OK I'm there this year...did enough hiking that I'm sure about it now...and no comittee approval needed. just set a date and I'll take off.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> wow, this may change my mind about the whole thing.
> 
> For $200, i could get a piggyback up the whole thing.  :lol:



Have you been dieting, pat?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm thinking 4/4 or 4/11 weekend.


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 1, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> skidmarks, I'm interested in GOS in early April. Always wanted to do it but I needed a second. Let me know if you need company.



As we get closer to April I'll come up with a firm plan. We'll have a few going and you're welcome to join in the fun. April 2 & 3 are booked out for now.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 2, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> As we get closer to April I'll come up with a firm plan. We'll have a few going and you're welcome to join in the fun. April 2 & 3 are booked out for now.



Thanks, skidmarks. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 2, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> grassi21, in early April, if the snow on the bottom hasn't melted, you can probably skin from Pinkham to HoJo's and then bootpack it from there into the bowl. However, your set-up is on the heavy side of things so be prepared to sweat it a bit and switch to hiking. I suggest skinning around Magic to get a feel for the equipment before doing Tux.



good advice.  skins should be in any day now.  we have some fresh snow to mess around on locally so i can get some practice in.  magic at some point soon is a must.  if i make the trip to tux this season i might just hike it in with the skis on my back.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be heading up the first weekend in april, probably the second weekend in april, and hopefully the fourth weekend. I would be going up the third, but state radio is playing the house of blues.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 2, 2009)

davidhowland14 said:


> I'll be heading up the first weekend in april, probably the second weekend in april, and hopefully the fourth weekend. I would be going up the third, but state radio is playing the house of blues.



Rad... we have to meet up sometime.

I'll be up every Thursday, Saturday, Sunday and some Fridays when the weather is good.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 2, 2009)

austin, that badger is dancing in time with the music im listening to right now....it's creepy. i'll def. let you know somehow when we can meet or if anything changes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 2, 2009)

Alot of PASRs are headed up there this spring!!!!


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 13, 2009)

bump...Hey anybody remember this thread???  WTF I figured this would be hot right now?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 14, 2009)

I imagine it is pretty bullet proof up there right now. Give it a week or two and I am sure this thread will have legs. I suspect most AZ'ers who ski Tuckerman are "post lift service" tux skiers.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 14, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I imagine it is pretty bullet proof up there right now.





Yep, you are correct.  I had plans of skiing Oakes today but it is just way too cold and windy.  Hopefully tomorrow will be better if the wind dies down.  I have a feeling that the ski out of Monroe is going to be quite sketch.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 25, 2009)

my plan for the weekend of april 3-5 is to head up saturday morning and stay until monday afternoon, sleeping at the shelters. hopefully the sherbie'll still be in good shape T2B, little headwall as well.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2009)

Aiming for 4/3-4/5 or preferably 4/10-4/12.


----------

